# f150 lift / tires



## urbankowboy (Jan 20, 2015)

Your opinion on lift and tire size? 33s to small for 6 inch liftwith 20 inch wheels? And fender flares installed, worried to much space under wheel will look funny. Don't need to go high if smaller lift looks good. Your thoughts / pcs appreciated.


----------



## AirForceJack (Oct 3, 2011)

Whats the year and got any pics of it i just did my 2004 F150 2WD with a 3in spacer lift and rear blocks off an 06 FX4. I put 315 70 17 on it these wheels and tires actually are take offs off a Raptor, so they are about 35s sitting in there and i havnt had any rubbing with just normal driving, now if i sit her a little sideways the tires will rub the bottom valance under the front bumper. So with a 6 inch you should be able to put some tread under it! Hope this helps!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

urbankowboy said:


> Your opinion on lift and tire size? 33s to small for 6 inch liftwith 20 inch wheels? And fender flares installed, worried to much space under wheel will look funny. Don't need to go high if smaller lift looks good. Your thoughts / pcs appreciated.


6" lift with 33s will probably look small.. heck I have 33s with a leveling kit and they sometimes look small


----------

